

Cornell U. Startup Wiggio Passes 100k Users - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/group-collaboration-startup-wiggio-passes-100000-users

======
jgilliam
They got to 100k users because the person creating a group can add however
many email addresses they want to each group. There is no invitation step,
like there is with Google or Yahoo groups.

So they can sign up a thousand people a day with a hundred people creating
groups of 10.

And since it's free text & email blasting, it seems like this would be a
spammer's dream come true.

